# Co Owning a dog with breeding rights to the breeders



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently read in another thread about someone buying a pup that the breeders keep the breeding rights to.How does this usually work?Do you ship them the dog when they are ready to breed it and then they ship back later after it has had and cared for the pups?Or do they tell you who you are to breed it to and you do everything?And who keeps the pups you or the breeder?
Just kinda curious as to how it all works.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it would vary between breeder and co-owner.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It will vary between what the breeder wants. I own both Crixus and Xena on co-owns with Lisa having their breeding rights.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

im used to the kennel keeping rights until the dog ch's out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It depends on the breeder not all are a great deal some are very demanding. I co-own all my dogs with breeding rights. If I want to breed the dog I co-own with you (for example) I would pay all shipping costs, if it was a male I might considering having you send me chilled sperm for AI's it would be cheaper. If it was a female I would want her back here to breed then whelp the litter. When picks are being made if you wanted one you could pick one after my picks, or like with Holly I am sending her my picks so I have access to them without taking up kennel room. This is something you have to talk with the breeder I know some breeders that will make you pay for a pup out of your own dog and I think that is wrong. Maybe just expenses but not full price!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> or like with Holly I am sending her my picks so I have access to them without taking up kennel room.


:rofl: This is why I had to upgrade in property size!

Most breeders I would be very leery of doing a co-own with so do your research well before walking into one. 
I like Lisa a lot and she is a very reasonable down to earth REAL person to deal with so I have had no issues and see no issues ever coming for our co-owning of dogs ( obviously since I have more on the way lmao), but I don't know a single other breeder I would co-own a dog with. (other than Rampage )


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, so you pay $1k and get no say in what happens to your dog or at least get 1st pick? who does the puppies belong to once born? 


i understand the co-own until ch just to be sure the dog conforms before breeding but what youre describing is alot


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Co-ownership is not for everyone that's for sure. I am picky where my dogs go and one main reason for keeping breeding rights is I do not want people breeding my dog and making unwanted pets. I am responsible for all offspring my dogs produce and I want to make sure they go to good homes. When the pups are sold they are sold on Co-own with me and I would share any let over money minus my expenses. Another reason I co-own is look what happened to my dog Barca. I placed him in a kennel who has show AST's, he was too much dog for them and I had to fight to get him back, they wanted to put him down. I got him back and he is one of the best dogs on my yard.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Exactly! Barca is a good example of why breeders co-own. Poor baby almost lost his life because she didn't understand him.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Co-ownership is not for everyone that's for sure. I am picky where my dogs go and one main reason for keeping breeding rights is I do not want people breeding my dog and making unwanted pets. I am responsible for all offspring my dogs produce and I want to make sure they go to good homes. When the pups are sold they are sold on Co-own with me and I would share any let over money minus my expenses. Another reason I co-own is look what happened to my dog Barca. I placed him in a kennel who has show AST's, he was too much dog for them and I had to fight to get him back, they wanted to put him down. I got him back and he is one of the best dogs on my yard.


thanks for the explanation, makes sense now. if i were to start a kennel im sure it would be private/friends only.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for all the responses guys!I can understand a breeder doing a co-own.If I was a breeder that's what I would do too.
In the thread I was talking about the owner of the dog was researching genetics to understand better who he wanted to take his female to.And that's what got me thinking about it.I couldn't understand how a breeder would still carry the breeding rights but then let the owner pick who gets to be bred to the dog.Now in this certain case I would fully trust this owner with making the right decision,but that would be an exception to the rule.There are way too many people out there who do not understand how stuff works or how it should be done.
I can totally understand when a breeder takes the dog back and then welps the litter themselves.However I would not be for taking care of the puppies and then having to split costs with a breeder for what you get for the puppies.If I'm taking care of them then I would want to get my money back.lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what we have going with Lowla's co-own is we will all agree on male. she will be health tested, split the first litter. Then she's pretty much ours..
im not too keen on co-owns im finding out...
my picks will be not be going to homes til 4months, if there are some that arent of MY liking then i will send them pon s/n. the ones that i do not keep will only go out on co-owns


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input Trevor.I didn't know if you would want me mentioning you specifically in regards to the thread I was talking about.
So you have to keep all puppies till they are 16 weeks?And then you send half of the pups to the breeder and keep the other half to do with as you see fit?Is that correct?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the coown we had with pep was for half of a litter , becasue we cared for her and whelped the litter we had 1st pick and the coowner took the even number picks , but we did all the care of the pups and mother for the entire time. personally I would never do another coown again { maybe cause this guy was such an ***} might be better if it was with someone who is ethical and honest and split the workload ect. But this experience has ruined my opinion on them , id rather own the dog out right or not at all. It isnt for everyone thats for sure.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Make sure you trust the breeder and both agree on everything in the co-own agreement and it can work out just fine. Every agreement is usually individualized between breeder and co-owner.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I know some co-own that went really bad because it was not on paper. None of my dogs but I know ppl who got shafted and breeders who got shafted.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Friend of mine has a male and depending on his co owner he can choose to ship sperm chilled to a in house dog. If the female is not from the owners kennel they prefer to have the sire there on hand. For the dam owners and to share a run if possible


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Truthfully CO owns freak me out. LOL I just don't trust to many people that well.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I can understand the benefits to the breeder but not for the co-owner, it seems like their just paying to provide room and board to the breeders dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't do co-owns never will ...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Typically, Can the breeder (co-owner) decide to take the pup back from the other co-owner at anytime? If they disagree with how the other one is raising them or if they just decide they want them back? Or is it just a way to keep breeding rights?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ames said:


> Typically, Can the breeder (co-owner) decide to take the pup back from the other co-owner at anytime? If they disagree with how the other one is raising them or if they just decide they want them back? Or is it just a way to keep breeding rights?


Yes if you get a breeder from hell and the two of you bump heads they most certainly can I know a girl who it happened to and she was devastated not only that the breeder was NUTS and caused this girl a lot of drama ... They can make it difficult for you I have heard horror stories and I wouldn't do it. I like to have all rights to my dogs if I pay for them they are mine and no one is going to tell me what I can and can't do with my own dogs and I want to be the only one who says if my dog can be bred or not and who it can be bred to. I know sometimes it works out and not all breeder's are difficult but you need to really know who your dealing with and make sure you both are on the same page before you enter in to something like that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yes if you get a breeder from hell and the two of you bump heads they most certainly can I know a girl who it happened to and she was devastated not only that the breeder was NUTS and caused this girl a lot of drama ... They can make it difficult for you I have heard horror stories and I wouldn't do it. I like to have all rights to my dogs if I pay for them they are mine and no one is going to tell me what I can and can't do with my own dogs and I want to be the only one who says if my dog can be bred or not and who it can be bred to. I know sometimes it works out and not all breeder's are difficult but you need to really know who your dealing with and make sure you both are on the same page before you enter in to something like that.


Oh noooo! That is craziness!! Such a weird thought! Thanks and totally sucks about your girl! I am sure it works for some people there must be some benefit? Maybe just the honor of having someone's dog an a good friendship trusting the other is enough?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ames said:


> Oh noooo! That is craziness!! Such a weird thought! Thanks and totally sucks about your girl! I am sure it works for some people there must be some benefit? Maybe just the honor of having someone's dog an a good friendship trusting the other is enough?


The main benefit that I see from it is that for whatever reason if you can ever no longer take care of your pet,say you get laid off or whatever,then the breeder takes the dog back.So you don't have to worry about your dog not being cared for like you would if you rehomed it to someone you didn't know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dixieland said:


> The main benefit that I see from it is that for whatever reason if you can ever no longer take care of your pet,say you get laid off or whatever,then the breeder takes the dog back.So you don't have to worry about your dog not being cared for like you would if you rehomed it to someone you didn't know.


Any good breeder with ethics will do that without a coown , Im not a breeder but with peps litter that is in the contract if they cant care or keep the dog any longer they are to contact me and either I will help in placeing or take the dog back here with us, you dont need a coown to have that security just someone who cares about there dogs.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I know but good breeders are few and far between.You definitely don't need a co own for that.She wanted to know if there was any benefit so I named one.lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya there arent many benefits, i see alot of people who want these dogs that are $5000 but cant afford to buy it outright work out deals for $2000 coown ect , I guess its good if you cant afford the dog but want it bad enough. Id rather just own outright and find a dog in my price range though lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't even know you could do that with some co owns.I figured if you didn't have the money then you were  outta luck


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nah its why on alot of the dogs you see a price of like $5000 to buy outright or $2000-$3000 for coown ect , some just have a clause $3000 and pup back 1 st pick , depends on the breeder. we did a similar deal the breeder wanted a litter out of the female we got and made the deal she was free , minus half a litter {big reason I wont do coowns again it was a nightmare and the guy was a tool to boot, atleast we got her signed over though I have heard of even bigger nightmares and people not getting what they thought they were. }


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Thanks for the input Trevor.I didn't know if you would want me mentioning you specifically in regards to the thread I was talking about.
> So you have to keep all puppies till they are 16 weeks?And then you send half of the pups to the breeder and keep the other half to do with as you see fit?Is that correct?


its no problem, IDC if people know I co-own Lowla.
Im sure they will want there half of the puppies after 8 weeks, but my half I will keep, weed out, and send out just like I had the entire litter to myself.

I will just keep my half til 4 months, that way I can pick which ones I want, which ones I want to send out on co-own, and which ones will be sent out on S/N.
I dont want anything coming from me that i believe is not going to be here for a competing purpose to be sent out without a s/n future. I dont trust ANYONE not to reproduce a bully. since 90% of bully owners are in it for money that is how I will secure whats produced.
I don't ever plan to breed Lowla after that one litter. Unless she's atleast a Ch or Gr.Ch, and even then, I'm not a breeder. And I dont want to be.
Thought I do believe that I could be a good asset to the Am. Bully's, by health testing, only using CH. or GR.CH, and using only fit dogs by weeding out others, I think I could eventually set the bar for NW bully breeders. 
I honestly believe I could do that for this particular breed


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> its no problem, IDC if people know I co-own Lowla.
> Im sure they will want there half of the puppies after 8 weeks, but my half I will keep, weed out, and send out just like I had the entire litter to myself.
> 
> I will just keep my half til 4 months, that way I can pick which ones I want, which ones I want to send out on co-own, and which ones will be sent out on S/N.
> ...


I think you could do a great service to the Ambully breed if you do that.If I was you that's what I would strive for,not saying you're not.lol.If I ever got an ambully then that's the way I would go.Gr Ch it out and be very picky about who I bred it to.Do things the way they are done over at Semper Fi's.

On your co own do they help in any way with the cost of the pups or if Lowla needs to have a c section etc.....


----------

